# Big ride at canal



## kuntrykrawler650i (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey folks we will be headed down to Canal road in Gulfport, Ms *June 16th*. Supposed to be a pretty big group goin! get your peeps and ya crew together and come join us! if you're comin let me know


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

how deep is the water? i dont want to drown my bike again hahah


----------



## kuntrykrawler650i (Nov 6, 2011)

It hasn't rained in a while so it isnt too deep! hoping we get a good lil shower before next weekend


----------



## kuntrykrawler650i (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey folks we got a good bit of rain so Canal should be sittin pretty right now! come on out!!


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Bet its bad now. Got me and a few buds from fl been talkin about checkin that place out


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Red creek was closed Sunday due to flooding so I would put money on it that canal rd is deep as hell right now.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Red creek was closed Sunday due to flooding so I would put money on it that canal rd is deep as hell right now.


with more rain in the forecast, might try to go if i can catch a ride ,usely have to many adult bevs to risk driving home


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i am on my way to the Netherlands for work in the north sea. i wish i was home to ride thats for sure. last ride was dry and dusty at tower trax ready for some good mud and water.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

*FWIW, If Yall want to see some videos of canal rd riding search for cool videos from 
the Soggy Bottom Boyz on youtube, 
we got a ton on rain in MS the last few days so I imagine this ride will be epic!






*​


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Nice vid


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

Canal rd was stupid deep this past weekend. I might be there but not if it was like it was sunday frog pond was up to close to the bottom of the bridge!!


----------



## kuntrykrawler650i (Nov 6, 2011)

Man o man that's a lot of water. We gonna give er a try any way. Gettin there around two and planning on riding into the mornin


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

I will try and let yall know how it looks out there before tomorrow


----------



## kuntrykrawler650i (Nov 6, 2011)

Aight that'd be good. Thanks bud


----------



## creepinthedeep (Jun 14, 2012)

We rode out there last saturday and it was deep but not too bad. I had a blast. We're going again this Saturday.


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

Just talked talked to Mr. Canal Rd himself, He told me it was preety deep down east ditch,trussels, and frog pond. He said sunday it was neck deep on a lifted rzr s at the trussels! and said it will be a fun ride saturday!


----------



## WesNewATV (Jun 10, 2011)

This was from this past Saturday. Unless it rains between now and then it's probably not gonna be as good as it was last weekend, but it should still be good a ride.


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

Good video wes..Like the go pro.. I talked to Chris Robinson earlier he is the one said it was deep did yall hit east ditch and down the middle of the frog pond? yall gonna be there this weekend?


----------



## WesNewATV (Jun 10, 2011)

BAMA MUDIGGER said:


> Good video wes..Like the go pro.. I talked to Chris Robinson earlier he is the one said it was deep did yall hit east ditch and down the middle of the frog pond? yall gonna be there this weekend?


Thanks, if anyone would know the current conditions, it would be Chris, lol...he was riding with us last Saturday when we were out there. We didn't make it down the east side that night. The frog pond was over the banks and had a strong current running through it when we were out there, so there was no going down the middle of it. We're supposed to riding at Tower Trax this Sat.


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

yea if anyone knows canal it would be chris he rides out there 4-5 times every week, maybe I will see yall out there one day


----------

